# Don't Dream It's Over



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice. Love the line of multi coloured guitar cases in the background.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Very smooth - thank you for posting ! Always appreciate your contributions ! 
I love Crowded House


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My fave CH toon.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

One of my favourite songs, saw them many times. I'd love to try it but don't have the vocal chops  Guess I could try dropping down a few steps.

Very nice gentlemen!!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

thanks gentlemen for being willing to share a bit of your time with us - hope this finds you very well, dale.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

davetcan said:


> One of my favourite songs, saw them many times. I'd love to try it but don't have the vocal chops  Guess I could try dropping down a few steps.


I was inspired to learn this yesterday. I am a mediocre singer. I found the key of C attainable. Lots of breath still required to hit the high notes acceptably. I think our singer will nail it.

Csus2 / Am / F / E

Nice variation on the four-chord song. Irresistable sing-along for the audience. It will be added to the band repertoire.

Csus2 = 3,3,5,5,3,3,3

Rhythm pattern slightly tricky but super cool.

EDIT: couple of bars of Bb before the end of the guitar solo.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Actually I gave it a quick run through last night in C and I'm pretty close vocally so can likely hit it when singing full voice.


----------

